#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   MRT BILDER   Meniskusriss? >

## matuegoo

Ist jemand dazu in der Lage zu sagen ob es sich auf diesen   Bildern um einen Riss des Innenmeniskus handeln könnte oder sonst etwas dazu zu sagen?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus?  kieforum2.jpg knieforum1.jpg

----------

